

HTC and Apple Settle Patent Dispute - siglesias
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/11/11HTC-and-Apple-Settle-Patent-Dispute.html

======
Shooti
Probably the situation with HTC's LTE patents which got Apple on the ropes:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-06/htc-patents-
challen...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-06/htc-patents-challenged-
by-apple-probably-valid-judge-say.html)

Plus HTC's downward trend recently probably made the cross-license more
palatable.

------
ChuckMcM
Perhaps its the beginning of the end of all the litigation. It puts HTC in a
useful position (although how useful that position is can't be ascertained
without knowing how much they are paying everyone per handset)

